# Costco helmet



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't see it mentioned here, got mine a while back and you can't beat the price. No complaints on fit either. Anyone else running one?


----------



## DesertDave (Jan 30, 2005)

*Kirkland brand?*

Was it Costco's brand, or a name brand helmet. I have a Bell helmet I bought from Costco when I was first starting out. I wear a newer helmet now, because I learned the value of the extra vents.


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

no, Bell with a visor "solair" 300grams weight.. and the price was less than $20 for sure

I guess I need to try another one to see why I'd want to pay more but no complaints so far..


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

It has been my understanding that all bike helmets sold in the USA have to meet the minimum requirements for safety. Therefore, the only differences between a $20 and $50 helmet are the graphics, the padding, and the vents. If you are happy with your current helmet and it is less than 3 yrs old:thumbsup: , you aren't missing anything. Unless appearance is a factor then some of the higher-end helmets look really sweet. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> It has been my understanding that all bike helmets sold in the USA have to meet the minimum requirements for safety. Therefore, the only differences between a $20 and $50 helmet are the graphics, the padding, and the vents. .


NOT TRUE! I don't believe the person who made this statement have experience in varies price range helmets. There is BIG difference in retention system between cheap $20 helmet and the $80 ones. After 6 month my cheaper Bell is giving away, while the Giro Roclock II retention system still keeps the helmet tight and comfortable for 2 years. I like value too, but in this case I have to say you get what you pay for, I will buy a higher end product in discount rate, but you missed a lot if you only want to spend $20.


----------



## jspharmd (Jan 11, 2005)

BigBull said:


> NOT TRUE! I don't believe the person who made this statement have experience in varies price range helmets. There is BIG difference in retention system between cheap $20 helmet and the $80 ones. After 6 month my cheaper Bell is giving away, while the Giro Roclock II retention system still keeps the helmet tight and comfortable for 2 years. I like value too, but in this case I have to say you get what you pay for, I will buy a higher end product in discount rate, but you missed a lot if you only want to spend $20.


I beg your pardon , I actually own two helmets currently, a Bell Ghisallo ~$100 and a Specialized Air Force ~$35. Both helmets have similar retention systems, and both work just fine for me. I have also owned other helmets without the problems you describe. Did you try to adjust you Bell helmet? Did you talk to the LBS/online store where you bought the helmet, or contact Bell directly with your problem? Maybe there was a problem with this particular type of helmet.

I'm sorry, I forgot to mention the straps (retention system) However, in my experience with differently priced helmets, the retention systems worked about the same. Maybe I missed the better retention systems with higher priced helmets. I haven't tried a Giro helmet, so maybe I am missing the secure fit of that helmet.

Maybe you should say that YOU have had a problem with a cheaper helmet, and found a better fit with the Giro but not insinuate that ALL cheaper helmets are defective because they don't have the great retention system of the Giro.

Besides BrandonMiller said:



> No complaints on fit either.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 4, 2004)

*No offense*

My cheapo Bell fits well and I still use it for commute ride, but you can tell the straps design is very simple and minimum so it gets tangled and twisted (I saw the helmet at Costco and it's the same design as mine), it just won't hold up after sweating. Besides, the shell bulk sits directly on your head instead of forming a ventilated cage around it as my upper priced Bell and Giro does.
I apologize for my strong reaction last post because I really think the difference is way too big to ignore (not the fit, but the built quality). 
Cheers


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

this is good info, not owning any other helmet I appreciate the insight..


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

If you have a $20 head .... wear a $20 helmet  :nono: 

There is no comparison between the quality of a helmet sold by a Big Box retailer
and your LBS .
You can't rely on name brands either because pretty much all of the major manufactuers
make all levels of products .
Bell has some kick ass helmets in the upper end of their model line but they also make some that aren't so great .
Just make sure that you get one that is appropriate for the type of riding you are doing .
Using a $200 helmet to ride only bike paths is overkill while using a sub $30 helmet to compete in bike races is insane .


Everybody who buys the BBH says " this is good enough , I'm not going
to crash " .

Guess what , sooner or later you will .
In most cases it will not be of your 
doing or fault . It will be the car that pulls out in front of you 
or the squirrel that ran across the path from out of the tall grass that causes
you to go down at walking speed .

The main thing is to always use one and wear one that fits PROPERLY .


----------



## bwolmarans (May 25, 2005)

bike helmets are the highest margin item besides clothing. I 

knew a guy who had a little factory making them, they cost literally pennies to make. 

All your costs are in the fancy full page ads. 

Let's get into the helmet business and sell them for $150


----------



## BrandonMiller (Mar 29, 2006)

What can I say, I rode downieville today and had a blast - my helmet fits well and I just don't see the need to upgrade or pay more..


----------

